# New tank algae



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,I've set my new 65g planted tank about ten days ago,all my parameters are correct including po4 ,no3.the plants are pearling like crazy and the water surface is almost completely covered with tiny bubbles of oxygen although I started having thread algae especially on slow growing plants,any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Algae is a common occurrence in newly planted tanks, in the mean time be Patience and give your tank time to Settle in. You can also use a toothbrush to remove the thread algae from the plants.

You say that all your parameters are correct, it is still best to post what they are and your tank setup info along with your fert routine. This way we can better help you. 

Make sure that your C02 is at a steady 20-30ppm.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I do small water changes every few days until it goes away. That should help it from getting worse also. Amano shrimps and O-cats are a big help too.


----------

